# LFG in Arlington, VA



## ipjones86 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello all;

      I am a 20-year old intern in Arlington looking to join a group around here.  I live in Arlington, VA and would prefer a group I can walk or Metro to.  I have extensive experience with the Exalted system, experience with the D&D 3.5 (Greyhawk), and some experience with V:tR.  I would also prefer a weekend game if possible.  I would be happy to learn a new game system if necessary, and I'm told I am a quick study.  Exalted is my game of choice, but I would be happy with just about anything.

E-mail me or post here.  My e-mail address is ipjones at purdue dot edu.

Thanks!


----------



## Aries_Omega (Oct 9, 2006)

We have a weird gaming schedual but I am always looking for gamers. Email me at AriesOmega at gmail dot com.


----------

